# acabar al fin



## lizzie86

Qué significa en este contexto la expresion "acabar al fin"?Alguién podria traducir esta expresion al italiano?
"....Solo necesitaba que el asalto al castillo hubiera servido para algo mas que para acabar al fin con los rebeldes.....


----------



## ursu-lab

"Acabar" in questo caso significa "porre fine a" e cioè, nel caso specifico, si potrebbe tradurre con il verbo "sconfiggere". "Al fin" dà l'idea di "finalmente", "una buona volta", "una volta per tutte".
Direi: "sconfiggere, una volta per tutte, i ribelli".


----------



## Neuromante

"Al fin" no significa "una volta per tutte" si no *"finalmente"*. El sentido es que después de mucho tiempo finalmente se ha logrado algo, no que se ha logrado completamente


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> "Al fin" dà l'idea di *"finalmente",* "una buona volta", "una volta per tutte".
> Direi: "sconfiggere, una volta per tutte, i ribelli".



"Una volta per tutte" *IN ITALIANO* significa "(porre fine) DEFINITIVAMENTE" e quindi dà il senso di  "acabar al fin". Non è una traduzione letterale ma letteraria.


----------



## Curandera

_'per farla finita'?_


----------



## ursu-lab

In effetti, nel dizionario "acabar con" corrisponde a "farla finita con". Ma in italiano spesso "farla finita" ha una connotazione di fastidio "la fai finita?" "facciamola finita con queste storie", o "farla finita" nel senso di "suicidarsi", mentre qui si parla di assalti o attacchi di guerra:
"Gli Alleati sconfissero i fascisti" e non "la fecero finita con i fascisti".


----------



## Curandera

Sì, ma dov'è il verbo sconfiggere qui?


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> "Acabar" in questo caso significa "*porre fine a*" e cioè, nel caso specifico, si *potrebbe *tradurre con il verbo "sconfiggere". "Al fin" dà l'idea di "finalmente", "una buona volta", "una volta per tutte".
> Direi: "sconfiggere, una volta per tutte, i ribelli".




"*Sconfiggere *i ribelli" nel senso di "*porre fine agli attacchi de*i ribelli".


     Definizione di *sconfiggere* (Garzanti online)

_v. tr_. [pres. _io sconfiggo_, _tu sconfiggi ecc_. ; pass. rem. _io sconfissi_, _tu sconfiggésti ecc_. ; part. pass. _sconfitto_] 
*1* vincere, sbaragliare in battaglia: _Annibale sconfisse i romani a Canne_ 
*3* (_fig_.) eliminare, debellare (un male, una piaga sociale e sim.): _sconfiggere la corruzione_; _sconfiggere la disoccupazione_.

Nella prima e nella terza accezione il verbo *sconfiggere *ha il significato del verbo "*acabar con*": acabar con el paro, acabar con los Romanos, ecc.


----------



## 0scar

*de una vez. *
3. loc. adv. definitivamente.
*de una vez para siempre.*
1. loc. adv. definitivamente.
DRAE

* De una vez por todas *es lo mismo que *de una vez para siempre*.


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> "Una volta per tutte" *IN ITALIANO* significa "(porre fine) DEFINITIVAMENTE" e quindi dà il senso di  "acabar al fin". Non è una traduzione letterale ma letteraria.


Ursula, yo también sé usar las mayusculas a mi antojo, y también sé lo que implica el escribir usando mayúsculas. Mira, un ejemplo:
Según tú y según yo mismo, ya puestos. "Una volte per tutte" y "definitivamente" significan lo mismo en italiano (Cuidado "definitivamente como palabra italiana) y yo te añado. "De una vez por todas" y "definitivamente" significan lo mismo en español, igual que en italiano. Pero resulta que ninguna de las dos significa lo mismo que *"al fin"* 
Perfecto: Visto que "definitivamente  y "al fin" NO SIGNIFICAN LO MISMO  EN ESPAÑOL  RESULTA QUE TU TRADUCCIÓN NO ES CORRECTA SALVO QUE CAMBIES EL SIGNIFICADO DE LA FRASE * EN ESPAÑOL *



Si te digo que "al fin" -En español- no significa lo mismo que estás proponiendo para traducción no me contestes poniendo un equivalente -En italiano- de lo que ya has propuesto -En italiano- y no resaltes que -En italiano- son equivalentes. Se trata de dar una solución a un problema, no de que debas tener razón.


"Al fin", lo repito, no significa lo mismo que "definitivamente" Ni que se le invente un contexto ad oc, no lo es, así de simple.

¿Estas dos frases significan lo mismo? 
Al fin hemos salido del bosque
Definitivamente hemos salido del bosque.
No, ¿verdad?.


----------



## Neuromante

Los diccionarios no son de traducciones. de ningún tipo, son listados de palabras, como ya sabes.

Pero de todos modos: En español "Al fin" no significa lo mismo que "definitivamente" o "de una vez por todas" si cambias esa expresión por una de las otras estás cambiando completamente el significado. Así que asumo que lo mismo pasa en italiano y en cualquier idioma. Es como si en vez de "coche" en una traducción pusieras "silla" muy literario pero traducción algo improbable.


----------



## MOMO2

lizzie86 said:


> ¿Qué significa en este contexto la expresión "acabar al fin"? Alguién podría traducir esta expresión al italiano?
> "....Solo necesitaba que el asalto al castillo hubiera servido para algo más que para acabar al fin con los rebeldes.....


 
Non posso tradurre "necesitaba" perché non so se il soggetto è una prima persona singolare o una terza persona singolare.

In spagnolo si dice spesso "acabar al fin" e "al fin" serve ad enfatizzare il verbo. 

volendo evitare il bsiticcio di parole (de*fin*itivamente, *fin*ire e *fin*almente), troverai svariati modi di renderlo in italiano.

Faccio qualche tentativo:

... che l'assalto al castello non fosse servito solo per soffocare la rivolta ...

... che l'assalto al castello fosse servito per altro che finire i ribelli ...

... che l'assalto al castello fosse servito per altro che soffocare la rivolta ...

 o, immaginando che il soggetto sia una prima persona, 
... l'assalto al castello non mi serviva solo per soffocare la ribellione ...

Ciao
Momo2



Neuromante said:


> "Al fin" no significa "una volta per tutte" sino *"finalmente"*. El sentido es que después de mucho tiempo finalmente se ha logrado algo, no que se ha logrado completamente


 


Neuromante said:


> Ursula, yo también sé usar las mayúsculas a mi antojo, y también sé lo que implica el escribir usando mayúsculas. Mira, un ejemplo:
> Según tú y según yo mismo, ya puestos. "Una volte per tutte" y "definitivamente" significan lo mismo en italiano (Cuidado "definitivamente como palabra italiana) y yo te añado. "De una vez por todas" y "definitivamente" significan lo mismo en español, igual que en italiano. Pero resulta que ninguna de las dos significa lo mismo que *"al fin"*
> Perfecto: Visto que "definitivamente y "al fin" NO SIGNIFICAN LO MISMO EN ESPAÑOL RESULTA QUE TU TRADUCCIÓN NO ES CORRECTA SALVO QUE CAMBIES EL SIGNIFICADO DE LA FRASE *EN ESPAÑOL *
> 
> Si te digo que "al fin" -en español- no significa lo mismo que estás proponiendo para traducción no me contestes poniendo un equivalente -en italiano- de lo que ya has propuesto -en italiano- y no resaltes que -en italiano- son equivalentes. Se trata de dar una solución a un problema, no de que debas tener razón.
> 
> "Al fin", lo repito, no significa lo mismo que "definitivamente" ni que se le invente un contexto ad hoc, no lo es, así de simple.
> 
> ¿Estas dos frases significan lo mismo?
> Al fin hemos salido del bosque
> Definitivamente hemos salido del bosque.
> No, ¿verdad?.





Neuromante said:


> Los diccionarios no son de traducciones. De ningún tipo, son listados de palabras, como ya sabes.
> 
> Pero de todos modos: En español "Al fin" no significa lo mismo que "definitivamente" o "de una vez por todas" si cambias esa expresión por una de las otras estás cambiando completamente el significado. Así que asumo que lo mismo pasa en italiano y en cualquier idioma. Es como si en vez de "coche" en una traducción pusieras "silla" muy literario pero traducción algo improbable.


 
No concuerdo con el tema de que los diccionarios no sirven para traducir. Conozco a muchos traductores, entre ellos yo, que jamás podrían imaginarse un mundo sin diccionarios. Para traducir sirven diccionarios bilingües y diccionarios monolingües.

¿Serías tan amable? Explícame lo de "coche" y "silla": no lo entendí. El único término que conozco que tenga alguna relación directa con asientos es "coche de estribos", pero no me ayuda. ¿Cuál es la conexión entre las dos palabras? ¿Qué se me escapa? Gracias.

Corrígeme por favor si me equivoco o si he cometido alguna falta.
Momo2


----------



## ursu-lab

Questo è il mio ultimo messaggio in questo thread, per ovvie ragioni. Cito solo un dizionario, il De Mauro, alla voce "finalmente":
1) nella definizione: 1. Da ultimo*, alla fine*; soddisfazione per il *realizzarsi *di qualcosa di sperato; 2) *In definitiva, *insomma;
2) Nell'elenco dei sinonimi, inserisce: Alla buonora, *una buona volta*.

Tratto da un *Dizionario di Lingua Italiana monolingue*.
Credo che non ci sia altro da aggiungere. A parte il fatto che si fa difficile partecipare in modo propositivo suggerendo delle traduzioni quando altri pare che si divertano solo a cercare, e pure male, il pelo nell'uovo nelle proposte altrui solo per il gusto della contraddizione fine a se stessa.


----------



## Neuromante

MOMO2 said:


> No concuerdo con el tema de que los diccionarios no sirven para traducir. Conozco a muchos traductores, entre ellos yo, que jamás podrían imaginarse un mundo sin diccionarios. Para traducir sirven diccionarios bilingües y diccionarios monolingües.
> 
> ¿Serías tan amable? Explícame lo de "coche" y "silla": no lo entendí. El único término que conozco que tenga alguna relación directa con asientos es "coche de estribos", pero no me ayuda. ¿Cuál es la conexión entre las dos palabras? ¿Qué se me escapa? Gracias.
> 
> Corrígeme por favor si me equivoco o si he cometido alguna falta.
> Momo2



Sobe lo de los diccionarios: Es que se borró un pedazo de lo que había escrito, por eso está en minúscula. Justo detrás de "Los diccionarios no son" había puesto algo sobre que no eran de traducciones ni literarias ni literales. Era una respuesta al mensaje que Ursula borró encima de ése, sin el cual no se entiende de qué estaba hablando.

Lo de "coche" y "silla" es fácil: No tienen la más mínima relación, son dos sustantivos y son también respuesta al post borrado de Ursula. 

No explico más porque nos han pedido que lo dejemos, yo no borraré nada que haya escrito, sencillamente no mezcles ese último post con el resto del hilo, visto que ha desaparecido el nexo.


Sobre la cita del De Mauro:
En español "fin" y "final" son dos palabras distintas, con significados distintos (Ya discutidos en otro hilo) pero ambas se traducen al italiano como "finale" Pero siguen significando cosas distintas.


----------



## Curandera

MOMO2 said:


> Non posso tradurre "necesitaba" perché non so se il soggetto è una prima persona singolare o una terza persona singolare.
> 
> In spagnolo si dice spesso "acabar al fin" e "al fin" serve ad enfatizzare il verbo.
> 
> volendo evitare il bsiticcio di parole (de*fin*itivamente, *fin*ire e *fin*almente), troverai svariati modi di renderlo in italiano.
> 
> Faccio qualche tentativo:
> 
> ... che l'assalto al castello non fosse servito solo per soffocare la rivolta ...
> 
> ... che l'assalto al castello fosse servito per altro che finire i ribelli ...
> 
> ... che l'assalto al castello fosse servito per altro che soffocare la rivolta ...
> 
> o, immaginando che il soggetto sia una prima persona,
> ... l'assalto al castello non mi serviva solo per soffocare la ribellione ...
> 
> Ciao
> Momo2


 
Ecco cosa intendevo io! 
Senza entrare nel tunnel (questa parola significa questo piuttosto che altro), direi che l'idea di 'sconfiggere' mi era sembrata troppo forte in questa frase (costruzione, senso). Sebbene 'acabar con' possa tradursi anche con sconfiggere, il termine in italiano mi risulta 'eccessivo' e perdonatemi se non riesco a spiegarlo con precisione. 

'Al fin' forse lo si potrebbe rendere semplicemente con 'in fine' o 'in fin dei conti'. ?

... che l'assalto al castello non fosse servito *solo (in fin dei conti)* per soffocare la rivolta ...


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Sobe lo de los diccionarios: Es que se borró un pedazo de lo que había escrito, por eso está en minúscula. Justo detrás de "Los diccionarios no son" había puesto algo sobre que no eran de traducciones ni literarias ni literales. Era una respuesta al mensaje que Ursula borró encima de ése, sin el cual no se entiende de qué estaba hablando.
> 
> Lo de "coche" y "silla" es fácil: No tienen la más mínima relación, son dos sustantivos y son también respuesta al post borrado de Ursula.
> 
> No explico más porque nos han pedido que lo dejemos, yo no borraré nada que haya escrito, sencillamente no mezcles ese último post con el resto del hilo, visto que ha desaparecido el nexo.
> 
> 
> Sobre la cita del De Mauro:
> En español "fin" y "final" son dos palabras distintas, con significados distintos (Ya discutidos en otro hilo) pero ambas se traducen al italiano como "finale" Pero siguen significando cosas distintas.


 
No entiendo muy bien qué dices en este mensaje.

Entiendo que algo se borró. ¿No puedes pinchar "edit" y reorganizar el post?

Aprendí con los años que a veces hay que cambiar la frase para que tenga el mismo significado que tenía en su idioma de partida. Sólo así llegará a entenderse de la misma forma en el idioma de llegada.

Hasta pronto y gracias por tu explicación (voy a abrir un hilo sobre el tema).

Momo2


----------



## lizzie86

Vi aggiungo alcuni dati così magari potete capire.
"Necesitaba" è in terza persona e il soggetto è un re.
Nella frase successiva a questa si dice che ora sono tutti morti. Vi scrivo la continuazione, così magari si capisce di più (Non voglio mi traduciate, scrivo la continuazione solo per capire meglio l'espressione):
"...acabar al fin con los rebeldes que se habian refugiado bajo el manto protector del duque y sus caballeros. Ahora todos ellos estaban muertos, ardiendo en el infierno...."


----------



## Curandera

per poi imbattersi?


----------

